# Medición de la energía de la chispa de las bujias en autos y motos.



## Robrey (Jun 18, 2008)

Necesito un circuito para medir la energía de la chispa de las bujias en autos y motos.


----------



## thors (Jun 19, 2008)

¡¡ mide la corriente !  en donde se pueda ..... en el primario es mas seguro  

con esto tendras el dato de la corriente que circula ., pero no sabras con sertesa que esa energia fue usada  para la chispa en la bujia ..por que es muy comun que  los cables de bujias   con el tiempo pierdan la aislacion y se produscan fugas  ...
observa en un lugar con poca luz .si vez destellos ..si es asi , deberas cambiar cables ..
y no seas mesquino compra los originales o de mejor calidad ...


ahora recuerdo que hay tenasas para medir los entre los cables de  bujias .....

saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 19, 2008)

con una Pinza electrica , podras ver si hay corriente o no en cada una de las bujias, pero no te mostrara sino el valor vrms.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2008)

La unidad de energia en fisica es el Joule, este se compone de una unidad derivada, el Newton y este a su vez de unidades basicas omo el metro, el kilogramo y el segundo.

1J = 1Kg.m2/s2

para medir energia, no creo q t sea simple. pero si podrias medir basicamente el voltaje de la chispa, y la intensidad de la misma, y t daria como resultado del producto entre ambas una cantidad expresada con unidad de watts, lo cual significa potencia, lo cual no es energia, pero bien t puede servir.

la longitud de la chispa que hace ignicion dentro de las camisas de los pistones, t dara el voltaje aproximado de la misma. sabiendo q 1mm = 1000voltios.

el amperaje o corriente en un auto es en el primario de la bobina de unos 10 Ah, tomando como referencia eso y los 12 volts, podrias calcular que amperaje tiene la chispa respecto del voltaje de la misma.

a traves de una regla de 3 simple.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 19, 2008)

tengo entendido que lo miden a ojo con el color de la chispa, siempre que las bujias tengan la distancia de de electrodos correcta y no esten carbonizadas.

y como circuitos podrias usar un voltimetro analogico atenuar la señal de estrada con un parde megas y algo te va a marcar en el tester, y para saber mas o menos que potencia podes poner una resistencia conocidad como carga y medir la caida de tensión. 

mas que un valor podes llegar a una referencia con una que este tirando buena chispa y una que no. Saludos


----------



## Robrey (Jun 23, 2008)

Pero debe existir algún circuito sencillo para dar un valor relativo, o sea, a partir de una linea definir que el sistema está bien y por debajo de esa linea algo anda mal.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 23, 2008)

pues compara con otro vehiculo igual, y mira si son los valores parecidos con la pinza. vrms.

comparalo acelerando a las mismas revoluciones, los dos vehiculos.

bueno es una idea. ...


----------



## asherar (Abr 1, 2011)

Robrey dijo:


> Pero debe existir algún circuito sencillo para dar un valor relativo, o sea, a partir de una linea definir que el sistema está bien y por debajo de esa linea algo anda mal.



Para medir la corriente de la chispa yo pensaría en una Bobina de Rogowsky autointegrada, ya 
que este tipo de bobina mide la derivada de la corriente. 
A partir de la lectura obtenida tendrás que establecer una referencia sobre el valor de pico, 
el valor medio, o algo así.

Lo más lógico sería pensar que lo "buena" o "mala" que sea la chispa lo define la combustión, 
y esto se mide con una sonda lambda.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2011)

Robrey dijo:


> Necesito un circuito para medir la energía de la chispa de las bujias en autos y motos.



Energia? a que te refieres a medir alta tension por el salto de chispa? hay puntas de alta tension yo tengo una de 20kv.

Para que tipo de encendido buscas? descarga capacitiva, electronico? Un parametro que tenes es la aislacion del aire que corresponde cerca de 1mm por cada 1Kv las bujias por lo general estan calibradas por debajo de 1mm lo que indicaria que con 1Kv ya tenes salto asegurado, si lo miras por fuerza bruta cuanto mas tenga mejor sera.. aun sabiendo que no necesita mas de 1Kv


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 1, 2011)

a mi me gustaria saber la variaciones en el color de las chispas....las hay blancas rojas y azules tambien varian el diametro


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Yo intentaría medir la corriente que circula.
El circuito que adjunto, *quizás* podría funcionar.
Entrega aproximadamente 1 volt por mA que circula.
Se conectaría en serie con el cable de salida del distribuidor o de la bujía.
Si alguien tiene ganas de experimentar, tengo algún poroto a que funciona


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2011)

Robrey dijo:


> Pero debe existir algún circuito sencillo para dar un valor relativo, o sea, a partir de una linea definir que el sistema está bien y por debajo de esa linea algo anda mal.



¿ A que le dices "Energía de la chispa" ?

Tanto la tensión como la energía de la chispa en la bujía son valores importantes, que si bien se relacionan *NO* son la misma cosa.

Lo que determina la calidad y ausencia de fallas en el encendido es la tensión.

La energía determina otras cosas que me parece *NO* es lo que estas buscando.

Medir la tensión NO es fácil pero medir la energía es mucho mas complejo.


----------



## Samuel Barahona Prieto (Jul 3, 2013)

La potencia de la chispa en las bujías depende de varios factores:

1º- El alto voltaje aplicado al electrodo central
2º- La separación de los electrodos central (recto) y la masa (curvo)
3º- Que no existan fugas internas del electrodo central de la bujía
4º- Que no haya residuos excesivos de carbonilla en los electrodos.
5º- El buen estado de los cables que van del distribuidor a la bujía respectiva.

Ahora bien, medir el alto voltaje es fácil usando una punta para medir alto voltaje y que se puede conectar a un voltímetro en la escala apropiada. Esta punta se puede conectar directamente al capuchón de la bujía mientra el motor esta funcionando. 
Pero medir la corriente si es cosa muy difícil, pues no podemos intercalar un amperímetro en el circuito de alta tensión. Un compañero en este foro sugirió medir la corriente en el primario de la bobina de alta, pues este primario trabaja con 12V d.c. Esta es una buena solución, siempre y cuando el amperímetro no le reste potencia al trabajo de la bobiana. 
Espero estos datos te sirvan de guía para seguir investigando.


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2013)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo intentaría medir la corriente que circula.
> El circuito que adjunto, *quizás* podría funcionar.
> Entrega aproximadamente 1 volt por mA que circula.
> Se conectaría en serie con el cable de salida del distribuidor o de la bujía.
> Si alguien tiene ganas de experimentar, tengo algún poroto a que funciona



No sé si ya se ha mencionado. 
Para mediciones de corriente elevada es conveniente usar bobinas de Rogowsky, que generan una tensión proporcional a la derivada de la corriente ( V ~ dI/dt ). Como el circuito de integración que se requiere 
es sensible a corrientes constantes es mejor usarlas con corrientes pulsadas. 
Hay algunas que ya entregan la señal autointegrada y por tanto: V ~ I. 
En las descargas de arco no es raro que la corriente de pico llegue a superar 1 kA. 
Para estos valores de corriente los semiconductores generalmente "hacen agua". 
Hace bastante tiempo encontré una página donde sugerían varios esquemas para conectar a los 
circuitos de bujía.

Ahora me doy cuenta que yo lo puse unos mensajes más arriba ... stamos viejoshhhh ...


----------

